# Turbo 35BL?



## carsonb (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't uderstand the Turboflex, is it suppose to be turned off or on.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

turn off turboflex for nimah. turboflex is an option for nicad's


----------



## schmelme (Mar 28, 2003)

It depends on what you are charging Nicads or NiMh cells turbo flex is a charging process used to break through the crystals that form inside NIcad cells. And reduce cell Memory. I wont explain exactly the process but for almost everyone turn it off for NiMH cells.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

In fact... For modern matched cells, turn it off for BOTH NiMh and NiCd cells...


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I agree, no FLEX of any kind on matched cells.....

I use it on some of my SPEC stick packs every so often.....


----------



## tmangold (Nov 29, 2002)

So thats your secret!


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

tmangold: no, my secrect is to turn on FLEX on yours...hehehehe


----------



## tmangold (Nov 29, 2002)

I was wondering what happened to my batteries.


----------

